# Stainless Steel Door Sill Cover



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody have this Door Sill cover on there X-Trail?

What are your thought of how it looks & fits?


I'm thinking about getting these, however I wished they would cover the high edge and contact the carpet as well. I notice I have to step on that high part during washing (drying) and will probably do so more often, when my Yakima Rocket box is installed.

Still they look to add some more detail to what looks to be a bland area.

Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Check my web site*

Yep, I got them on mine. They do the job just fine and protect the plastic against scratching when I step on it to wipe the roof off.

Very easy to fit. No screws required.



ViperZ said:


> Anybody have this Door Sill cover on there X-Trail?
> 
> What are your thought of how it looks & fits?
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input Jalal, I would have bet dollars to donuts you'd have them  

Would you have a picture of them in place?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Ahh, I seen them on your site, They look Great! :thumbup: 

I suppose the thing is to step on these rather than the top of the ridge.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

That's correct Viper. 



ViperZ said:


> Ahh, I seen them on your site, They look Great! :thumbup:
> 
> I suppose the thing is to step on these rather than the top of the ridge.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I was finalizing the deal, and was told they are now out of stock. They should have them back instock next week.

:balls:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

ViperZ said:


> I was finalizing the deal, and was told they are now out of stock. They should have them back instock next week.
> 
> :balls:



Viper,

are you dealing with MAxDax.com in Singapore?
if not you could also check with them.

ValBoo.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Viper,
> 
> are you dealing with MAxDax.com in Singapore?
> if not you could also check with them.
> ...


Thats the Him! Do you know of anybody in Canada?

Thanks Valboo


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Viper,

You should have ordered the door sills from Parry Nissan along with the bonnet protector to save on postage. They do have them in stock, but they will be a bit more expensive than the aftermarket ones from Maxdax.

Give Parry nissan a try and see if they can add the sills to your order before they ship it.



ViperZ said:


> Thats the Him! Do you know of anybody in Canada?
> 
> Thanks Valboo


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Jalal, what is the difference between the Factory ones Parry Nissan would have and those from Maxdax? The Parry ones are twice the price :waving:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

These are the factory ones










Much cleaner & elegant looking, however I think they would show scratches more easily. Given the price difference, I think I would go with the MaxDax ones. I do like the factory ones, however I like the utility of the MaxDax ones.


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

> Very easy to fit. No screws required.


How do they mount if they don't use any hardware? Click into the plastic moulding?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I suspect 2 sided tape?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Viper,

In Australia the factory ones are the ones you had a pic of in your 1st post, they're not so shiny and polished as shown in your 2nd pic above, so they don't show any signs of scratches at all.

Maxdax ones look the same, but I think they're made of different material (I'm not sure because I bought mine from a dealer in Sydney)

They're secured in place by tough glue and double-sided tape. Mine haven't moved from the day I fitted them.

There are ones on eBay that get fitted with 2 screws if you want them fitted more securely.

I paid $137 AUS for my door sills/kick plates from nissan. (set of 4)



ViperZ said:


> Jalal, what is the difference between the Factory ones Parry Nissan would have and those from Maxdax? The Parry ones are twice the price :waving:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Maxdax states theirs are stainless steel. Thats good to know that they are factory looking if not factory.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I recieved my Stainless Door Sills from Max Dax today. They installed very easily and have definitely improved the looks of that area by 1000% :thumbup: 

Surprizingly that was the first area I noticed when we tested the X-Trail. I remember thinking to myself, that stock door sill looks plain and very cheap.... Not any More!  

I highly recommend MaxDax http://www.maxdax.com/index.php for service and communication :thumbup: 









The 2 sided tape that holds it on. An adhesion primer is included to treat the plastic to help promote sticking.









Without









With


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*looks super !*

Hey Viper,

Those look really wonderful! (and as usual excellent pictures)

I'm also waiting to see those front CloudRider stainless steel screens installed... those will look awesome as well !
I will probably order those.

Just one question though... they might void your entire warranty ???
(sarcasm here  )

Later.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Ha, ha, Thank Valboo....  Wouldn't that be a holler if those door Sills voided the warranty? :jawdrop: 

Thanks on the comments of my pictures too, that means a lot :cheers: 

Hopefully those CloudRiders are in soon, and I can post pictures of them too.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Just in case it's asked, they are a set of 4










This is the back one


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Very nice Viper, They look exactly the same as the OEM nissan ones and I bet at half the price


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Original Nissan*

I have the Nissan ones that are available from the dealer... I have had no problems with them.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I have the Nissan ones that are available from the dealer... I have had no problems with them.
> 
> Stephen


Price matters Stephen


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Jalal :thumbup: 

Man I can't get over how much these things have added to the look of the truck when the doors are open. They really push the truck over the top and makes it feel more luxuriously trimmed out. My wife was very surprised at how much they have added to the look. You can't help but notice them when you step into the vehical. 

Small price for so much looks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

See?? How can I be blamed for my passion to chrome? :thumbup: 

I wish my wife was SO understanding LOL 



ViperZ said:


> Thanks Jalal :thumbup:
> 
> Man I can't get over how much these things have added to the look of the truck when the doors are open. They really push the truck over the top and makes it feel more luxuriously trimmed out. My wife was very surprised at how much they have added to the look. You can't help but notice them when you step into the vehical.
> 
> Small price for so much looks


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> See?? How can I be blamed for my passion to chrome? :thumbup:
> 
> I wish my wife was SO understanding LOL


It's not your fault, it's a disease and you probably have infected me somewhat 


My wife is pretty good, however if I was to bolt on a turbo, she would not be so understanding


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> It's not your fault, it's a disease and you probably have infected me somewhat


Yep, I can't find the cure or actually am not looking hard to find one 




> My wife is pretty good, however if I was to bolt on a turbo, she would not be so understanding


I usually get away with mods she can't easily detect, so I bet I could get away with any engine or under-car mod easliy LOL  The only giveaway, would be my credit card statement


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Yep, I can't find the cure or actually am not looking hard to find one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a very good point, What she can't see...... :cheers: 

Wife: "Uhh dear, why does the truck whistle like that now when ever I step on the gas, and what have you done, it seems to have more power, as I seemingly spin the tires more often?"

Me: "The reason it feels we have more power is this new higher efficiency air filter I installed, the whistle is the wind noise from the greater speed..."


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Dead Links, and I can't edit my post at the top of this page, so a re-post of the pictures not coming up.


----------

